

Deep Intellect: Inside the Mind of the Octopus - dfield
http://www.orionmagazine.org/index.php/articles/article/6474

======
gus_massa
The article says that

    
    
      [the] chimpanzees [are] so closely related to humans
      [that] we can share blood transfusions
    

I have never heard that we can share blood transfusions, and I couldn't find
with Google any serious source. Do anyone know if this is real and where is
some good information availed?

